# Assembling CPU for the first time, facing problems, help ASAP



## sahil1033 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi there, I'm actually replacing my old cabby and old PSU. So, I assembled my CPU, everything was going fine, infact I assembled successfully but when I turned on the system, continuous 4 beep sound is all I could hear, help me ASAP as I'm getting really annoyed.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 23, 2013)

the beep code has different patterns from BIOS vendor to BIOS Vendor, which bios do you have? check here
BIOS Beep Codes


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> the beep code has different patterns from BIOS vendor to BIOS Vendor, which bios do you have? check here
> BIOS Beep Codes


I don't know whether it's AMI / IBM / Phoenix BIOS


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 23, 2013)

install cpuz utility and post a screenshot of  mainboard tab.


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> install cpuz utility and post a screenshot of  mainboard tab.


For now, I can't even boot my PC then how can I install and do all shits.
I guess I went wrong somewhere so I'm posting a photo of my mobo and tell me if I'm wrong or not.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 23, 2013)

Whats the Motherboard Model?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 23, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> For now, I can't even boot my PC then how can I install and do all shits.
> I guess I went wrong somewhere so I'm posting a photo of my mobo and tell me if I'm wrong or not.



sorry. I think i have to sleep now.What mobo are you using?


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Whats the Motherboard Model?





rijinpk1 said:


> sorry. I think i have to sleep now.What mobo are you using?


Exact model I don't remember but the chipset is Intel H67


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 23, 2013)

have you tried re-seating your ram?


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> have you tried re-seating your ram?


yup, that's the first thing I did.

Going by the error, I guess it's a PSU error, help me, why this error?


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Aug 24, 2013)

RAM issue in general have 3 beeps, so you can be sure(IMO) it is not a RAM issue. Also please mention the model number of the motherboard that you are using. It is very hard to say what the beep means without the model number, as it varies with every model.


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 24, 2013)

Due to a wire being placed wrong, system wasn't starting up but now it's working fine but the PSU fan is not rotating and I'm really worried, help !!


----------



## asingh (Aug 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Due to a wire being placed wrong, system wasn't starting up but now it's working fine but the PSU fan is not rotating and I'm really worried, help !!



Which PSU..?


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Due to a wire being placed wrong, system wasn't starting up but now it's working fine but the PSU fan is not rotating and I'm really worried, help !!



common with newer version of GS600 .. the psu fan rotates depending on PSu load and temperature.


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 24, 2013)

asingh said:


> Which PSU..?


Corsair GS600



topgear said:


> common with newer version of GS600 .. the psu fan rotates depending on PSu load and temperature.


It's 2013 edition


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Due to a wire being placed wrong, system wasn't starting up but now it's working fine but the PSU fan is not rotating and I'm really worried, help !!



which wire and how did you place it?


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> which wire and how did you place it?


cabinet fan power wire, it was supposed to be placed on mobo but I connected it directly to PSU.


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2013)

some cabinet fans have molex and tiny 3/4 pin connectors both or comes with with a 3/4 pin to molex converter cable which you can connect directly to the psu without any sort of issues.


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> some cabinet fans have molex and tiny 3/4 pin connectors both or comes with with a 3/4 pin to molex converter cable which you can connect directly to the psu without any sort of issues.


actually i had connected the molex one directly to PSU and system won't start but when i connected the cabby fan to mobo, system was able to boot then


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2013)

which cabinet do you have ?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 26, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Hi there, I'm actually replacing my old cabby and old PSU. So, I assembled my CPU, everything was going fine, infact I assembled successfully but when I turned on the system, continuous 4 beep sound is all I could hear, help me ASAP as I'm getting really annoyed.



BRO.
plz tell us your Mobo model number [exact]
you can just put the same in google and get the user manual
that should have the BIOS beep codes.
try simple things like check with and without ram to see of the number fo beeps change


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> which cabinet do you have ?


NZXT Gamma


----------



## asingh (Aug 26, 2013)

The PSU should self-pick power.


----------



## sahil1033 (Nov 5, 2013)

I've no idea why but I'm facing the same 4 beep problem again. I'm seriously sick of this new PSU. Help please !!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 6, 2013)

> turn off the PC.
> Remove the cmos cell. Let if stay out for half hour.
> Insert the cmos cell and turn on the PC.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 6, 2013)

Generally the 4 beep sound has two meaning
Depending on which of the 2 kind of the beeps are your getting from your Computer:
1) 4 short Beep:
            Reason: Timer faliure in RAM.
2) 1 long and 3 Short:
             Reason: Memory failure.


----------



## sahil1033 (Nov 6, 2013)

I unplugged some of the cables from mobo and replugged them and system started but I'm worried if something's wrong with my new PSU


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2013)

I suspect either the ram [ if it's a single module ] or the ram slot ... so try with some differnt ram module and ram slot.


----------

